
Show HN: Button Creator Copy CSS/HTML Only One Option - Gik
https://flatbutton.pro/
======
Gik
Hello everyone, my name is Evgeny and I made the site. Here is the meaning of
it: Every website has at least one button on it and most websites around the
world have buttons with simple and neutral style without, so to speak, bells
and whistles. For a web developer who creates websites for clients time is
important and on this site a web developer can quickly make a decent button
for a site just by picking up an appropriate background color and the font
color adjusts automatically. That's it. Comments are welcome!

